# I have ..



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

pulled a rather nasty muscle in the left hand side my neck :'(. (I am assuming I have pulled a muscle). 
It is bloody bloody bloody painful and is going right down to my collar bone. I cant turn my head, drive and am in absolute agony :'(. I feel it is too trivia to go to the doctors so does anybody have any ideas as to what I could put on it or anything that may sooth it. I have been living on extra strength paraceomol all day :'(.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> pulled a rather nasty muscle in the left hand side my neck Â :'(. Â (I am assuming I have pulled a muscle).
> It is bloody bloody bloody painful and is going right down to my collar bone. Â I cant turn my head, drive and am in absolute agony Â :'(. Â I feel it is too trivia to go to the doctors


Too trivial?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Too trivial?


I would go to an Osteopath in *pursuit* of a remedy.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Deep Heat might help but I would agree that a doctor might be advisable.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Try the NHS website. It has an area for self diagnosis and advises if you should seek help.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My doctor can't fit me in till Wednesday . I have never used deep heat! Is that safe for women or have any side effects if it gets in the tissue does anyone know?


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Deep Heat or Tiger Balm should be fine, unless you have particularly sensitive skin.

Just don't forget to wash your hands before you do anything else, if you know what I mean Harry.

If it still hurts in the morning, then it's time to talk to someone who knows waht they're on about,

That'll be 50 guineas please,

DrChasTT


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Snap Abi!!

Somehow i've hurt my neck too 

This helped a bit, standing in a warm shower with the water on the affected area and massage it gently. Also I slept with a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel under my neck. Still hurts but did soothe it a bit.

I wouldn't use Deep Heat, can cause nasty allergic reaction


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for the tips . I will certainly get hubby to pop out in a moment to get me some deep heat stuff and I will get him to rub it in and conventiently forget to tell him to WASH HIS HANDS ;D as doing my neck in was his fault :.

Bec : Thanks sweetie for the shower tip . I will definately try that if it doesn't sting or make it feel like it is burning. I have had a hot water bottle wrapped around my neck all day but when it is freshly filled makes the area feel like it is burning. I cant get comfy on a pillow either :'(. When I attempt to turn my head not only am I in agony but right up the middle of base of my head I can hear it cracking with a burning sensation :-/.

Any offers to chop my head off please 8)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Thanks guys for the tips . Â I will certainly get hubby to pop out in a moment to get me some deep heat stuff and I will get him to rub it in and conventiently forget to tell him to WASH HIS HANDS Â ;D as doing my neck in was his fault Â :.
> 
> Bec : Â Thanks sweetie for the shower tip Â . Â I will definately try that if it doesn't sting or make it feel like it is burning. Â I have had a hot water bottle wrapped around my neck all day but when it is freshly filled makes the area feel like it is burning. Â I cant get comfy on a pillow either Â :'(. Â When I attempt to turn my head not only am I in agony but right up the middle of base of my head I can hear it cracking with a burning sensation :-/.
> 
> Any offers to chop my head off please Â 8)


Abi -phone NHS direct please. It is all very well to joke but you may have damaged(all be it temporarily) some nerves.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

If is it muscular as you suspect you need to take some anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen. Or you could use some ibuprofen based gel or muscle rub. A tens machine would probably help but expensive if you don't own one. You also need to move your neck gently otherwise the muscles will probably seize up (providing it is a minor muscular pull as you suspect).

I should also add I have no medical qualifications and all of the above is based on my long running back problems. Best of luck because I know the discomfort it can cause.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is very weird!

One female colleague in the office hurt her left side just like this. It took her 3 days to fully recover.

What is the matter with you women and you get this all together now? ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But Vlastan did you ask the girl in your office how she did hers?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The deep heat is working a treat . Never used this before. I am happy, quiet and now purring and smell nice 8).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But Vlastan did you ask the girl in your office how she did hers? Â


Of course I did!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Smell nice? With Deep Heat? Are you sure? Last time i smelt the sruff it was vile!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I love it bec *sniffety sniff* [smiley=dizzy2.gif]. It is pretty strong stuff though. I think I may have too much on so it will make me a bit [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

and I thought this was going to continue "a dream" and then tell us what it was. Oh well. Hope your strain gets better soon....just wondering what repetitive motion could have caused it...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> and I thought this was going to continue "a dream" and then tell us what it was. Oh well. Hope your strain gets better soon....just wondering what repetitive motion could have caused it...


LOL... actually believe it or not I did it ...... :-X : ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Probably shaking head, denying all knowledge of the extra shopping bill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I did it laughing my head off if I am honest ;D.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

At the hubby?!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK I will be honest and say I was laughing so much because I told my sister in law in a restraunt last night where we were all having a family meal that my other sister in law could use these fisbys as breast pads when she has had her baby. The frisbys were being handed out to our 5 year old son. I laughed so much, hubby got the camera told me to look up and hey *click* it went and my face went from ;D to [smiley=bigcry.gif].. and by the time I got home I was feeling rather [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh, ok then.

You should get him to massage and pamper you, for putting you in so much pain


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I love a good rub down but I don't want to feel numb as I forgot to mention to him to wash his hands LOL ;D. Furthermore he has just been for a pee :.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*giggle*


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

How's the neck Abi?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A bit better thank you Becky . it appears to have clicked back into place *fingers crossed* but the pain is still lingering across the neck bone at the top of the spine and collar bone and makes a nasty crumbling sound right in the middle of the bottom on the head. Sounds like a horror film doesn't it ;D

The extra strength paracetomol are keeping me happy, quiet and sane and i can now move my had round to the right more and sleep comfortably too ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I told my husband this morning I was getting fed up with the 'pain in the neck' ... he politely reminded I was being a pain in the neck ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I told my husband this morning I was getting fed up with the 'pain in the neck' ... he politely reminded I was being a pain in the neck Â ;D


Did you give him a thank you kiss too? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Did you give him a thank you kiss too? Â ;D


BEHAVE YOU! ! ! !


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Only been here a couple of weeks. But that last request seems unlikely to be fulfilled. ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I woke up this morning with pain in my right hand side of my neck going down to the bottom of my right hand side shoulder blade!! I am in pain!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I woke up this morning with pain in my right hand side of my neck going down to the bottom of my right hand side shoulder blade!! I am in pain!!!


Are you taking the piss or are you being serious?


----------

